# Wide body for 91 240 coupe?



## Jissen_Kenbu (Jun 19, 2005)

Ive been searching for a wide body kit for the 91 240SX Coupe. I Found the fast back/hatchback but not the coupe. Anyone know when i can find one? Or piece together all the parts needed for one?


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

let your search begin and with the awesome chargespeed parts.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Fat enough for ya?

BN Sports 




















D-DRUG 




















Origin Lab


----------



## Jissen_Kenbu (Jun 19, 2005)

ABuSD said:


> Fat enough for ya?
> 
> BN Sports
> 
> ...


Um thanks but ive seen those before. They dont look like wide body kits. Ive seen 2 out of the three at andy's auto sports. http://www.t-and-e.co.jp/set_ridge.html The 180 RPS13 is the kit id like but i dont think the hatch back bumper will fit the coupe does anyone know if it will or not? Or how to get it to fit.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Nah the rear vertex guards wont fit just get that full kit and d-speed guards or something??


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

contact www.jacquemond.com I was told that their hatchback bodykits fit the coupe with modifications. At least that's what the owner of Jacquemond told me. Send them an email.


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

looks like it'll be a pretty decent amount of modification...


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

It's also 10 grand. Not worth it imo.


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

not to mention it don't look to good, at least in my opinion...


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

[QUOTE='91 240sx]not to mention it don't look to good, at least in my opinion...[/QUOTE]

Your right, kinda looks like a cheap Ferrari replica or something.


----------



## Jissen_Kenbu (Jun 19, 2005)

Bluehydro8 said:


> Your right, kinda looks like a cheap Ferrari replica or something.


I dont exactly have 10 grand to use on a bodykit. Anyone else know of any wide body that would fit the coupe or atleast with little modification?


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

Jissen_Kenbu said:


> I dont exactly have 10 grand to use on a bodykit. Anyone else know of any wide body that would fit the coupe or atleast with little modification?


Why don't you have one custom made? a close friend of mine started a custom body kit company Called Infinity Motorsports. He will make you a custom widebody one for $1700 and for 300 bucks more will do all the bodywork and leave it ready for paint. Email me and i will get you his info. All fiberglass and he guarantees it for life. To prove to a customer how tough his body kits are, he laid a front bumper on the ground and stood on it. thats how tough they are. He made my custom kit. its not widebody but it still looks cool and costs less.


----------



## Jissen_Kenbu (Jun 19, 2005)

Bluehydro8 said:


> Why don't you have one custom made? a close friend of mine started a custom body kit company Called Infinity Motorsports. He will make you a custom widebody one for $1700 and for 300 bucks more will do all the bodywork and leave it ready for paint. Email me and i will get you his info. All fiberglass and he guarantees it for life. To prove to a customer how tough his body kits are, he laid a front bumper on the ground and stood on it. thats how tough they are. He made my custom kit. its not widebody but it still looks cool and costs less.


Does he have a website or something?


----------

